# Transferring to another university for same master degree?



## Yopi (Jun 7, 2013)

I will be graduating with a Bachelor's degree in Aug and i will be applying for Masters. The problem is that in many Australian Universities there are 2 intakes. Feb and July. So its impossible for me to apply for July and i must apply to Feb 2014 to get in a Aus Uni. I don't want to waste almost half of the year. So, I am planning to apply University of Wollongong Dubai Campus(Since my Family is settled in Dubai). I will Study in Dubai till Feb 2013 and then transfer to Uni of Macquarie or Uni of Sydney.I plan to do a Master in International Business(MIB), which is offered by all 3 Universities in Sydney. The Question is that it is possible to transfer from Wollongong to either Macquarie or Uni of Sydney in Feb 2014 Intake?


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

IF you are looking to get a graduate visa post Masters - you cannot do any of the study in the Dubai campus as only 2 years FT IN AUSTRALIA counts towards this visa - completing a single subject overseas means no visa


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

I do know of a private alternative in Sydney which may have mid semester entry...


----------

